# Murray Fire Chief Tricycle



## shawnatvintagespokes (Dec 31, 2017)

Made it look like new and gave it to a friend's little boy for Christmas.  His feet don't reach the pedals yet but he likes to sit on it and ring the bell.  We had to replace the rear wheels and the grips, and recover the seat, but all the other parts are original.


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 31, 2017)

Wow...you really did a beautiful job fixing it up. It does look like new again. Thanks for sharing the photo.

Dave


----------



## shawnatvintagespokes (Jan 1, 2018)

ridingtoy said:


> Wow...you really did a beautiful job fixing it up. It does look like new again. Thanks for sharing the photo.
> 
> Dave



Thanks!  After many years of working on 2 wheelers, this is the first kids trike.  They are fun to work on and don't take up much room in the shop.  Only problem is I can't test ride them.  When our friend's little boy can reach the pedals, we'll get him to test ride them.


----------



## bobsbikes (Jan 1, 2018)

shawnatvintagespokes said:


> Thanks!  After many years of working on 2 wheelers, this is the first kids trike.  They are fun to work on and don't take up much room in the shop.  Only problem is I can't test ride them.  When our friend's little boy can reach the pedals, we'll get him to test ride them.




man that is nice you gave me an idea for one I have


----------

